# Birgit Schrowange in grau



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2017)

*Ein Jahr lang hat Birgit Schrowange (59) eine Perücke getragen! *
*EIN JAHR voller roter Teppiche, Live-Auftritte, Events. Und niemand hat die „falsche Mähne“ bemerkt.
*



 

 

Grund: Die Moderatorin hatte genug vom jahrelangen Färben und Ansatz-Wahnsinn – sie trägt jetzt selbstbewusst grau.


*Ihr neuer Look in grau – einfach WOW!*​


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Sep. 2017)

deswegen sieht sie auch nicht jünger aus


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2017)

Naja, warum auch nicht...Alter hat sie ja


----------



## gunnar86 (12 Sep. 2017)

Danke für Birgit.


----------



## Ludger77 (12 Sep. 2017)

Vielen Dank für Frau Schrowange!


----------



## sigurd (12 Sep. 2017)

:thx: für die graue Maus:thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Sep. 2017)

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus. Aber auf die Haarfarbe achte ich bei Frauen eh weniger. wink2

Danke


----------



## mc-hammer (13 Sep. 2017)

Steht der hübschen Birgit


----------



## Bender.66 (13 Sep. 2017)

Die ist schon 59


----------



## eldios1 (28 Sep. 2017)

Mit Grau sieht sie besser aus als vorher


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Sie sieht toll aus!! Steht ihr gut!


----------

